# Latest Watercolour



## Darfion (Jan 18, 2005)

​


----------



## anton980 (Jan 18, 2005)

Very pretty   I've done a couple of watercolor paintings too - one of my favorite mediums to work with, and I'm yet to try oils.  What are the dimentions?


----------



## Darfion (Jan 18, 2005)

This was done in a sketch book which measures 4 1/8" x 5 7/8" to be exact.  I'm going to do this painting again on a bigger scale, about 8" x 6" on  Daler-Rowney watercolour paper.


----------



## anton980 (Jan 18, 2005)

is this a hobby or somehow related to your field of work?  I'm just curious


----------



## Darfion (Jan 18, 2005)

Just a hobby. Started Dec20 2003


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice work Darf.


----------



## terri (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow!!   Every time I see a new one it seems like I'm saying, This is the best one yet!!       But really - this is the best one yet!!   Love your colors and composition.   You just get better and better!


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Wow!!   Every time I see a new one it seems like I'm saying, This is the best one yet!!       But really - this is the best one yet!!   Love your colors and composition.   You just get better and better!



my thoughts exactly. great work darf!  :hail:


----------



## Tammy (Jan 25, 2005)

Always a pleasure to see what you've been doing - still can't believe you've only been painting for a year - nice work.


----------

